# Will You Bare My Children



## Battou (Jul 7, 2008)

Taken with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF 

*no title*
_No caption_
originally posted





See it bigger here

*Don't Go*
_Hey....I wasn't done, don't go._
originally posted




See it bigger here

*I'm Beggin Here*
_Awe common.....I'm beggin here_
originally posted




See it bigger here

*Please*
_Please_
originally posted




See it bigger here


----------



## tirediron (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice images; might I suggest a closer crop however? The birds get a little lost in the overall image.


----------



## Battou (Jul 8, 2008)

tirediron said:


> Nice images; might I suggest a closer crop however? The birds get a little lost in the overall image.



Yeah, I was beginning to think the same thing, with my work scedual, I have not had much processing time so these are....full frame :mrgreen:

Since I brought the original scans with me to work tonight I'll do that when time permits.


----------



## Battou (Jul 8, 2008)

...I might have over done it a bit as they are a little soft now but.....


----------



## deanimator (Jul 8, 2008)

The girl sparrow is coming on to the boy sparrow...!

:shock:


----------



## Battou (Jul 8, 2008)

deanimator said:


> The girl sparrow is coming on to the boy sparrow...!
> 
> :shock:



Yeah you are right, oops. Bad information I had been given I see.

*EDIT*

I was told the darker one was female....but anywho I pulled the caption and title on the first one, I'll figure out something later.


----------

